# This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)



## TitofA (Apr 22, 2011)

Trying to get a dual display setup on a HP 8000 Elite CMT Form Factor via DisplayPort

Operating system Windows 7 x64 entreprise.
Intel Q45/Q43 express chipset onboard graphics

Thanks for your support.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

On both of those device boxes, go into the resources tab on each and find the resource that has a little error logo on it.

Post results.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi install the chipset from the makers support site http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...25GUDw&usg=AFQjCNFe09ircOo4s8c2VDB1tHlDRDAb4A


----------



## TitofA (Apr 22, 2011)

On the resources tab of both the message is: This device cannot find enough free ressources that it can use. If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices ont this system.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is from MS
Code 12
This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system. (Code 12)
Cause

This error can occur if two devices that are installed on your computer have been assigned the same I/O ports, the same interrupt, or the same Direct Memory Access channel (either by the BIOS, the operating system, or both). This error message can also appear if the BIOS did not allocate enough resources to the device. 

Recommended resolution

You can use the Troubleshooting Wizard in Device Manager to determine where the conflict is, and then disable the conflicting device. 

Disable the conflicting device
On the device Properties dialog box, click the General tab.
Click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard. The wizard asks you some simple questions and provides a solution to your problem based on the answers that you provide. 
Follow the resolution steps provided by the wizard to resolve the problem


----------



## TitofA (Apr 22, 2011)

Troubleshooting Wizard is not displayed in the dialog box. There is no I/O ports conflics. In the BIOS no parameters to configure the devices resources. I think the problem is the operating system "windows 7". I installed the drivers from HP and Intel, the problem is not resolved.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it work with a single display hooked to the displayport adapter?


----------



## TitofA (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes it works on the single display "VGA port and Hdmi port clone display". The resolution of the display is not supported.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Fresh install of Windows? Looks like it didn't install properly or it's become corrupted. Try updating all of the system drivers, then the video drivers.


----------

